# أرجو المساعدة بأسرع وقت ممكن [ لصنع أيدي روبوت مبرمجة مُسبقاً مع شاشة لمس ]



## روح الإبداع ~ (25 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

أرجوكم ساعدوني أنا طالبة منتقلة للصف الثاني المتوسط ، ومشتركة في الأولمبياد الوطني للإبداع العلمي " إبداع "

في مسار الابتكار ، وابتكاري يحتاج الخبرة الكافية في مجال الروبوتات وبرمجتها وفي هندسة الميكاترونيات ، 

فـ أنا أريد أي مهندس أو طالب مجتهد في هندسة الميكاترونيات مُقيم بمدينة جدة بالمملكة العربية السعودية ، أو بمدينة
القاهرة بجمهورية مصر العربية لِـ يساعدني في تصميم نموذج مُصغَّر لابتكاري ويعمل بنفس طريقته تماماً ، إضافة إلى 
أنه يحتوي على شاشة باللمس يتم من خلالها التَّحكم بـ حــركة أيدي الـرُّوبوت .. =)

فمن يجد بنفسه الكفاءة ويستطيع برمجة أيادي روبوت ، وعمل شاشة باللمس فليراسلني عبر الرسائل الخاصة وسـ أقوم 
بشرح الفكرة له [ لم يتم وضع الفكرة هنا ، منعاً من تعرضها للسرقة ] وأرجوكم بأسرع وقت ممكن ، و اعلموا أنّـــــه إذا 
وفقني الله وتأهلت للنهائيات أو حتَّى للمراحل الأولى فـ سأقوم بشكر من يساعدني جزيل الشكر ، ولن أمحو اسمه أو أضيع 
تعبه ، أو أسرق جهده وأنسبه لنفسي ، كلا والله فـ هذه ليست من أخلاقيات ديننا الحنيف. 

وتحيَّاتي لكم جميعاً ..


----------



## zamalkawi (25 يوليو 2011)

ما شاء الله
طالبة في ثانية متوسط وتصنع شيء كهذا، فهذا أمر يستحق التقدير

للأسف لا أستطيع مساعدتك، ولكن عندي سؤال...
هل قوانين المسابقة تسمح بالحصول على مساعدة من شخص متخصص؟
بمعنى...
بالتأكيد يجب على الطلبة المشاركين في المسابقة أن يسألوا ويبحثوا عن المعلومات، ويحاولوا الحصول على إجابات من الخبراء، ويجدوا (مثلا) رسومات لدوائر إلكترونية جاهزة، أو برامج جاهزة للتنزيل من على الإنترنت لمشاريع مشابهة، إلى آخره
ولكن لا أقصد الحصول على معلومات، وإنما الاشتراك في التنفيذ مع شخص آخر
والتنفيذ هنا لا أقصد به فقط التصنيع والتركيب، وإنما التصميم، والبرمجة، وتصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية وخلافه
هل الاشتراك مع متخصص أو خبير مسموح به في هذه المسابقة؟


----------



## روح الإبداع ~ (26 يوليو 2011)

أهلاً وسهلاً بك .. =)


نعم يجب معْ كل مشرُوع أن يوجد مُشرِف سسواء كانْ مُعلِّم
أوْ خبيرْ أوْ متخصِّص أوْ حتَّى أحدْ والديْ المشارك،فالمهمْ
فقط هو أن يكون شخص بالِغ ومُتعلِّم فـ لا يُشترط أن يكون
مُهندس أو خبير أو ذو كفاءَة عاليَة ، ولكنْ ابتكاريْ صعب
ويحتَاجْ للخبرَة الكافيةْ فيْ مجالْ هندسةْ الميكاترونيات 

وشكراً جزيلاً لكْ مرَّة أخرىْ علىْ طلَّتك .. ^^"


----------



## ياسر الشعار (26 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أقدر هذا العمل و لكنني و بكل إحترام هذا الموضوع كبير جدا على طالبة في مرحلة الجامعة فكيف في مرحلة المتوسطة أعتقد و بكل إحترام لن تستطيعي تعلم أشياء كثير بهذه السرعة لأن هناك الكثير الكثير من المعلومات التي لن تستوعيبها بسرعة و أيضا معلومات متقدمة 
لذلك ستحتاجين معلومات لتفهمي المعلومات المتقدمة 

أختي الكريمة ما تنوين عمله ليس صعبا لمن درس الكثير من العلوم الإلكترونية و التحكم و أنظمة الذكاء الصناعي و أنظمة الأتمتة الكاملة ، و لكن بما أنك لم تكملي دراستك في مجال المتوسطة فسيصعب عليك الكثييييير الكثييير 
لا تقلقي فأنا لم آتاي لأحطم معنوياتك، لكنني أردت أن أخبرك إذا أردت إبتكار شيء خيالي بنظرك فعليكي أن تتعلمي بسرعة

أنا موجود هنا لمساعدتك فالروبوتات تخصصي و قد صنعت أربع روبوتات إلى الآن ، إذا درستي مشروعكي و تعلمين من أين تبدأين و تريدين المساعدة فأنا جاهز لمساعدتك

الغريب لماذا طلبتي الإقامة في جدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لمعلوماتك أنا في جدة


----------



## zamalkawi (26 يوليو 2011)

لي اقتراح، هل يصلح روبوت lego؟ فهذا النوع من الروبوت سهل البرمجة، ولا يحتاج لمعرفة مسبقة بالإلكترونيات


----------



## روح الإبداع ~ (26 يوليو 2011)

أهلاً بك أخي م. ياسر الشعار ..
نعم كلامك صحيح ،، ولكن الأولمبياد يتطلب ذلك ،،
ولكن يجب أن يكون هناك مشرف على المشروع ف
المشرف هو الَّذي سيقوم بمساعدة المُشترك في بناء
نموذج لابتكاره. أنا طلبت مهندس مقيم بمدينة جدة ..
لأنني أنا مُقيمة في مدينة جدة !


أهلاً وسهلاً بك أخي م. زملكاوي مرَّةً أخرى ..
سـ أقوم بالبحث عن روبوت lego وقراءة مـــعلومات
أكثر عنه ، جزاك الله خير الجزاء ووفقك وجعل ماتقوم
به في موازين أعمالك يوم القيامة .. =)


----------



## ياسر الشعار (26 يوليو 2011)

حسنا يا أختي 
لدي خبرة و الحمد لله في مجال الروبوتات و لدي إلمام واسع في مجال التحكم 
قبل أربع سنوات، كنت أعمل على مشروع الأيادي كنا نظن أن الأيادي بسيطة و هي بالإنجليزية gripper 
و لكن كان هناك الكثييييييييييير من المشاكل التي واجهتها فحمدت الله على نعمة يدي ، المهم لقد نجحت بعد مرور 3 أشهر كاملة من البحث و التنسيق و التحليل و التصميم و أمور كثيرة 

سأساعدك و بكل فخر ولكن أعطيني ما تحلمين بتصنيعه لكي أعلمك من أين تبدأي 

أنا أعمل في شركة PSF في جدة و الحمد لله 

أهلا وسهلا فيكي


----------



## روح الإبداع ~ (26 يوليو 2011)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله دربٌ مكلل بالنجاح .. =)
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك وأنار دربك .. ^^"

بـ صراحة أنا مُتردِّدة في وضع فكرتي هنا لِـأنَّــــــها
مُعرَّضة للسرقة ، وللأسف الشديد لا أستطيع الـــرَّد
على رسالتك فـ يجب أن تكون مشاركاتي قد وصلت
50 مشاركة فـ ما الحل ؟!!


----------



## ياسر الشعار (26 يوليو 2011)

إستخدمي إيميلي الخاص 
[email protected]


----------



## ياسر الشعار (27 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
لقد أرسلت لكي رسالة ليبدأ المشروع 
و لكنني سأشرط بعد إنتهاء هذا المشروع وبعد المسابقة سيجب عليك تنزيله في هذا الملتقى ليستفيييد الجميع
تحياتي


----------



## روح الإبداع ~ (16 أغسطس 2011)

بإذن الله سأقوم بتنزيله .. =]
ولكن أين أنت أخي الكريم لقد
مضى نصف الشهر ولم أرَ أي
درس حول الروبوتات .. !!!!!
أرجو الاستعجال بالأمر ، وإن
كان لديك ظروف فلتخبرني


----------



## irony_M (20 أغسطس 2011)

i can interface touchscreen to control motors (servo, DC, steeper) but i lack to mechanical experience to design moving parts and i live in Egypt


----------



## irony_M (20 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.mikroe.com/eng/downloads/get/479/en_mikroe_article_c_pic_01_09.pdf

ده شرح الresistive touch screen


----------



## irony_M (20 أغسطس 2011)

plz if ur design based on micro controller tell me which one
i need to know the controller and compiler


----------

